# Dry base rock and Oolithic sand



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm looking to upgrade tanks in the first half of this year, and I'm looking to fill my tank with dry rock instead of live rock. I've found a good source for dry rock and dry sand and wanted to put together an order, and so I'm wondering if others want in on this.

Eco-reefer

They're located in Kitchener, and have good prices for their dry rock and dry oolithic sand. Free shipping, but if our order is big, I was thinking of driving out to get it (if it saves us any money).

I've been in contact with the owner and found out that his supplier for rock is Marc at Marcorocks.com, and it's his understanding that the supplier for his sand is the same supplier for CaribSea's Oolithic grade sand.

If you don't know the benefits of dry rock, check out his site. Basically, dry rock is lighter, no pest hitch hikers, cleaner (no die-off of organisms while in transport). The downside being that you have to cycle it (make it live) with some established LR, and it's white so it takes some time to colour up.

Anyways, I want to know if others are interested in getting some with me 

The discounted group-buy (300 lbs of rock, pick-up only) price for rock would be:
$2.75/lb base rock 
$0.50/lb Bahamas sand

But we have to have at least 300 lbs of rock. Sand doesn't count towards the total, but will be discounted if rock gets to the 300 lb mark.

So far we have: 
200 lbs rock. . .100 lbs of rock to go!!

Ameekplec. - 75 lbs rock, 100lbs sand
Gucci17 - 0 lbs rock, 200 lbs sand
Tbrid - 25 lbs rock, 50 lbs sand
Octavian - 40 lbs rock, 90 lbs sand
Breeze905 - 20 lbs rock, ?? sand
Samiam - 40lbs of rock and 100lbs


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm, I am thinking of making my 65 G reef, and it was the price of the rocks holding me back till now, lol, let me ask u something if u may know
I found this on the FAQ page : 
Can I add new rock right into my established tank?

As with introducing anything new into an established tank there will be a fluctuation in the nitrification processing capability of the aquarium. Even though our rock has been rinsed there can still be some trapped organics that will break down causing a new (mini) cycle to occur which is not desired in an established aquarium. With this in mind, it is recommended that the rock not be introduced immediately into an established tank and should be cycled by following our Rock Cycling Guide.

so basically these are dead live rocks right ? which is kinda same as Uncured rocks? a box of uncured live rock is 250 and they are selling a box at 160, worth it. 

so if I get 50 lbs of these rocks, put it in my tank fill it up with salt water, and move everything from my existing 25G there, (15 lbs of live rock, 20 lbs of live sand and the 25 G of water) I still have to let it cycle ? would this be faster than curing rocks ? or same 2 months ? 

trying to figure out a way for transition of corals, cause if I take the live rocks and sand out, then my corals probably wont live right ? any Ideas ? 

sorry if my post is all over the place lol, but this is exciting, cause I need lighting and rocks and that's it to start my 65G


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> Hmm, I am thinking of making my 65 G reef, and it was the price of the rocks holding me back till now, lol, let me ask u something if u may know
> I found this on the FAQ page :
> Can I add new rock right into my established tank?
> 
> ...


ok maybe it was a dumb question, I guess I can set up the new one, and take a little piece of my live rock and put it in the 65 G , let it cycle and once done move everything else there ... , thanks for posting, now off to find a nice lighting system and maybe a sump


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Is anyone buying sand? I'd be interested in picking up 80lbs or so. 

I can use this sand for my africans rigth?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BigRay, yes you will need to cycle the rock, but the organics resultant in the cycle will be far less than the equivalent amount of LR bought from a store/online. You could move a good portion of your LR over to help with the nitrification process, and the cycle shoudn't take that long.

Gucci, yes, I will be ordering sand. 

Depending on how big the order is, I might drive out to get it. But then there'd be a limit to how much I can bring back (weight wise), since I don't think my parent's van can take a 1000 lbs of rock and sand maybe if the order is big enough we might get it delivered a different method. 

I'll ask the Torsten (eco-reefer) if there's some point we need to order to to have a greater discount or special delivery.

To give you guys an idea of how much I'll order, I'm probably going to get 150lbs of sand and about 100 lbs of rock.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

I seem to recall you weren't a fan of base rock. Why the sudden change of heart? 



ameekplec. said:


> I'm looking to upgrade tanks in the first half of this year, and I'm looking to fill my tank with dry rock instead of live rock. I've found a good source for dry rock and dry sand and wanted to put together an order, and so I'm wondering if others want in on this.
> 
> Eco-reefer
> 
> ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have lots of changes of heart as I become differently informed  

Well, I've seen what people are doing with dry rock, and I like it. Also, the more nasty hitch hikers I come across from purchases I make, the less I want to add a giant purchase with thousands of hidey holes.

Also, the dry rock lets me store it here and there till I'm ready to cycle it. And I'll also be able to aquascape it a lot easier - I'm going to use acrylic rods to scape this time so it'll make the process easier, I think.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Put me down for 100lbs of sand for now.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I have lots of changes of heart as I become differently informed
> 
> Well, I've seen what people are doing with dry rock, and I like it. Also, the more nasty hitch hikers I come across from purchases I make, the less I want to add a giant purchase with thousands of hidey holes.
> 
> Also, the dry rock lets me store it here and there till I'm ready to cycle it. And I'll also be able to aquascape it a lot easier - I'm going to use acrylic rods to scape this time so it'll make the process easier, I think.


Hi Ameek,

I've been thinking of starting a salt water tank. I like the idea you mention of being able to store it till you are ready. I've been trying to accumulate a few things that I think I'll need. can you please keep me posted pricing and such. Also, what kind of van do your parents have? I don't think that would be a problem with over 1000 lbs. I mean that's on average 5 male passengers. Most vans will sit 7. You just have to balance the load. If it comes down to it, I'm sure I could get a buddy with a pick up to help.

wil


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Doctor_T, also the problem I had with some of the dry rock I've seen before is that I didn't like how it looked or felt (density) when I saw it in person. The rock from Eco-reefer is the same as Marco rocks and the BRS reef saver rock - stuff I've seen time and time again in many threads, and I like how it looks.

Oh and gucci, to answer your earlier question, yes this sand is good for africans - it will help to boost water hardness as it's a natural aragonite (CaCO3) sand.

Tbrid, I'll keep you in mind too - how much did you have in mind? We might be able to get better pricing the more we get. Yeah, it's your average soccer mom mini van, but if it comes to it, I might be able to get heavier trucks too. 

I'll start up a list of people who are in on this on the first post of this thread too.

So far: 
100 lbs rock
250 lbs sand

Ameekplec. - 100 lbs rock, 150lbs sand
Gucci17 - 100 lbs sand


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything different with this type of sand. Like if it was strictly for SW.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So we can get a group discount if we order at least 300 lbs of rock. Sand doesn't count towards the 300 lb minimum.

So the discounted (pick-up) price for rock would be:
$2.75/lb base rock 
$0.50/lb Bahamas sand

So for anyone who's on the fence about this, this is a really good deal - and if we all order together we'll save a bundle. You can also pick up on your own if you're closer, but if you're part of the order you'll be able to enjoy the great price on the rock and the sand.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

This is a great deal. Wish I had a salt water setup to use those rocks though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not too late to start one up


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, the BRS reef saver rock youtube video is pretty compelling. Made me want to buy some - LOL. 

As you know, I went 50/50 and I can see pros/cons to both, but overall, I have no regrets either way.

I'd be all over this, but I got enough rock. If anything, maybe a few pounds to play around with, probably not worth your time anyway.

My sand is looking kinda dirty now though. Do most people clean it, leave it alone or replace it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you can just blow off the top , but really the current should be strong enough to carry it off to the skimmer.

Ah, c'mon....don't you want to upgrade yet?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Not too late to start one up


lol not quite yet


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> lol not quite yet


Come one Gucci17, we can be each others support! LOL. When something goes wrong the other can call and say WTF??! LOL

Ameek,

I'm looking to start a 30 G tank. I'm guessing 25 lbs each of rock and sand?!


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Ah, c'mon....don't you want to upgrade yet?


Then have to buy bigger lights, use more electricity, do larger water changes, dose more supplements, more carbon, more GFO? Nah, not so much. I'll stick to my little 46g for now.

But I'll have fun watching you upgrade.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Doctor T said:


> Then have to buy bigger lights, use more electricity, do larger water changes, dose more supplements, more carbon, more GFO? Nah, not so much. I'll stick to my little 46g for now.
> 
> But I'll have fun watching you upgrade.


LOL....gee!!! what a sell to try to convert us F/W guys!!  hahaha


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

well, Id be up for 50 lbs of rock and 50 lbs of sand if we can get the deal . 

I already have another 15 lbs of live rock and 50 lbs of sand in my 25G so will be taking those over as well. think that would be sufficient for a 65.

might be able to take more sand if its really fine sand for the fuge.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in for 30lbs of rock and 60lbs of sand if the deal goes through.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Ameek,

I'm thinking I might need 25 lbs of rock and 50 lbs of sand. Any help on the sand would be great.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> Come one Gucci17, we can be each others support! LOL. When something goes wrong the other can call and say WTF??! LOL
> 
> Ameek,
> 
> I'm looking to start a 30 G tank. I'm guessing 25 lbs each of rock and sand?!


Believe me! I would love to! But I just can't commit to it. I've got so much going on this year there's no way I can handle it. One day...

I'd like to up my order to 200lbs of sand if that's ok with you ameekplec (assuming we get it for $0.50/lb hehe)


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Tbird said:


> LOL....gee!!! what a sell to try to convert us F/W guys!!  hahaha


Heh, don't get me wrong: I love my S/W tank, and I have an F/W tank too. I just need to remind myself why I don't need to upgrade, because ameek can be so damn persuasive.  Heck, I'm tempted to get some rock and sand here and I don't even really need it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Updated the first page of the thread with the numbers - we need 90 more lbs of rock to get the discounted pricing.

I just got a sample of the sand today and it's pretty fine. Almost finer than the Oolithic sand offered by caribsea. 

Oh yeah, one other thing guys, if I drive to pick it up, we'd all be splitting gas, so assume at least an extra $5 - $10 for gas (depending on the size of your order) since hauling rock and sand is gas heavy. Also, the price is "tax included".


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So far we have: 
205 lbs rock. . .95 lbs of rock to go!!


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

So anyone else up for this ? 

its a great deal, I searched GTA this weekend and couldnt find anything, closest was 5 bucks a pound for live rock.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I may be....frign torn right now...

I may be shutting down all my FW tanks because of a move later this year and may just start up a salt tank once I do....FAcckkk

Buy now worry later? lol


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

ahhh yess... this is why you been asking me...

I am interested in the base rock... can i go in for 20lbs?
And i would also like some sand but i'm unsure of how much i will need...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well Gucci, if you'd be in now, it would sure make making the minimum easier 

Breeze, if you're in, we're down to 75 lbs or so.


So, is everyone cool with pitching in 5 or 10 bucks extra for gas? My time isn't worth much, but gas is 

If we can get support for the last few pounds, I may even be able to get it this Saturday.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Change my order to 40lbs rock and 90 lbs sand.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Done.

Anybody else want to get in on this?


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

Put me down for 35lbs of rock and 40lbs of sand (would 40lbs be enough for a 30g?) ameek. Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

So what's the remaining amount of rock needed?

Let's just say I plan on a 90gal setup in the future. How many lbs of rock base and sand would I need?

Oh btw, can you reset my amount of sand. I will not be using that much anymore since I'm shutting things down. I'll take whatever I need for the future project.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

With Pleconomous' 35lbs, that would put the remaining rock at 40lbs. We may need more as I've modified my build after coming to a design realization (ie, tank don't fit none good).

For a 90g, really you probably only need like 80 lbs, but it all depends on the rock scape you want to achieve.


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

hey guys,

i'm in for 40lbs of rock and 100lbs of sand. that should put us at the required amount.

how is this going to work? i'm in Hamilton, so Ameekplec, i can meet you on the 401/hwy 6 exit if you are doing the pick up. Also, how do we pay/place the order?

thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, I think Big Ray is out from the rock order, so it puts back 50lbs. 

And as it truns out, I may only order 50 - 75 lbs myself. Which would put it back 100 lbs.

Logistically this is also tricky as the people involved are all scattered about.

Sorry guys, I don't know if this is going to happen. I'm also a hell of a lot busier with work than I thought I'd be, so I'm really not looking forward to losting a Saturday or Sunday going to Kitchener.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, I think Big Ray is out from the rock order, so it puts back 50lbs.
> 
> And as it truns out, I may only order 50 - 75 lbs myself. Which would put it back 100 lbs.
> 
> ...


Hey Ameek,

Keep us posted. I know everyone is scattered but if you make a meeting point in the west end, somewhere off of the 401 then people in the west end can meet there. Then maybe others meet you outside your place at a certain time too, or your parents place.

But I understand what you mean about losing a day. My F/T job is busy and the bar has been busy too, so late nights there on the weekends.

Wil


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, if we can get it all set, then I'll do it, but from the looks of it, logistically speaking, and for my own sanity, it might just be easier to order on our own.

That being said, if people want to order together to save on shipping cost, I can ask Torsten if there's a discounted shipped price for the rock and sand.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

so i guess this didn't happen then?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

well, as it stands right now, we don't have full support, so I don't think it will happen.

That being said, if you live close to somebody, you couls save by splitting an order


----------

